# Tau Ethereal



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

I bet no one has ever seen a thread with that title. An Ethereal... yes, yes, I know Ethereals suck, but I like them and I had this conversion nagging at me for a week. Pretty good considering all I had was a scalpel and my finger.










































The GW Ethereal models are a little too impractical for my liking. The Tau strike me as big on practicality over tradition. So while I could see an Ethereal wearing a kind of ceremonial robe, he would still have the common sense to wear some armour.

The conversion involved a lot of frankenstein-esque plastic grafting with a good dose of GS to fill in the gaps. Parts of the robe are a bit rough, but it's hard to see unless you're very close up.

C&C welcome.


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

That actually looks really cool, very unique. Good work.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Agreed. Very unique looking and looks nicer than the GW ones. Good job!


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Good conversion and yes it does make sense for him to be wearing armour.


----------



## Oldenhaller (Nov 28, 2008)

nice work...I've always been suprised they're on the battlefield squishy as they are! Are you thinking of doing a bodyguard squad to match?


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm thinking of doing a small squad of guards that are similar to the pope's guards. It may take awhile though, I'm a little broke.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Hey that looks great. I think the red highlights on the robe are a bit too hot though. The accented highlights work on the armor plates just fine, but the robe looks like its . . . glowing?


----------

